# Tiger Muskie lures



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

So what is everyone’s opinion on tiger Muskie lures? What is your favorite to use and what seems to work best in cold or warm conditions?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not an expert on the issue, but I've caught several Tigers and every one was on a 7 inch jointed Rapala in "god awful orange" (my name for the color). I think the fish see it and say "I've got to get that thing out of this water or it will spread"! All of my fish have been caught in Spring or Early Summer.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

rockymountainelk said:


> So what is everyone's opinion on tiger Muskie lures? What is your favorite to use and what seems to work best in cold or warm conditions?


I almost exclusively use topwater. You can't beat the strikes and hands on experience you get with them. Buzzbaits and Zara Spooks work wonders. You can catch some huge bass as well. 8)


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm no expert either, but have a few under my belt and rarely get skunked. That is because I use a variety of lures.
I love big Rapalas. Perch, Fire perch, "Gosh awful orange", and trout. Shallow and mid depth.
I also like top waters, and if I think they are working I have a spook or 2, some skitter pops, some big torpedos, and jitterbugs. Buzz baits are about the most exciting lure you can fish with, IMHO.
When I think I need to be deeper in the later, warmer weather, or when there are many boats on the water I use big heavy spinners, deep water crankbaits and jigs. 
When I'm in the brush spinnerbaits are a avorite for the depth control and ability to ge thru lots of sticks.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info I can't wait to get back on them muskie this spring.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Rockeymountain elk Pm k2muskie she is a muskie addict. and might be able to give you advice.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Strongly recommend investing in the following besides just lures if one is considering 'seriously' fish'n for TM.

[attachment=0:2g8mog33]sw tm c&r tools.jpg[/attachment:2g8mog33]

Good long sturdy min 10" jaw spreaders not the cheap 8" ones they sell locally along with a long quality hook pic or hook remover for the 'deep throat hook-up' :shock: ...

http://www.thornebros.com/muskie/releas ... baker.html

...also instead of dikes aka side cutter/diagonal pliers purchase these...

http://www.thornebros.com/muskie/lure_d ... nipex.html

Good quality 'knotless net'...

Yea these items cost a bit but so do quality Musky lures... :wink: :wink:


----------

